# nintendo ds emulator?



## baronvonvestholm (17. Februar 2012)

will mal die neueren pokemon spiele durchzocken, finde aber weder deutsche versionen vom pokemon spiel, noch einen nintendo ds emulator


----------



## Jimini (17. Februar 2012)

Anfragen zu Emulatoren sind hier aufgrund der Unvereinbarkeit mit dem Urheberrecht nicht gestattet.

MfG Jimini


----------

